# Boscombe (Bournemouth) Parking



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

We're off to Boscombe at the weekend as my son is competing in a Surf Lifesaving competition.

Does anyone know what the parking is like for motorhomes around the pier area, daytime only, I'm not looking to overnight there.

Thanks in advance!

Phil


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have not parked there but is may help
there are only 2 car parks with space for large motors 
chapter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Chapter. It's s*ds law, but it looks like Boscombe might be a bit further east than the area covered by the map.

I've looked at Google maps and there seems to be parking along the sea front near Boscombe pier but it's not easy to tell whether it's usable for a MH. Hopefully someone local to the area may know.


----------



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Phil, parking near Boscombe pier in a motorhome will be a problem if not impossible.
I suggest you try Boscombe Overcliff Drive, this road heads East from the pier (top of cliff) and then walk back.
Be warned weather forecast looks good for the weekend so expect all parking areas to fill up early.

Trev


----------



## bigaggie (Sep 4, 2008)

*parking boscombe*

hi we stopped on beach front all day on sat 12 september. paid £10 from 08:00 till 20:00 in our 609 autotrail no probs and parking attendant was very helpful. you'll love it


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I know this does not answer the Boscombe question but overnight parking is availably in the Thistle Hotel Car Park on Poole Quay, plenty of room.

Car Park is not manned after 4pm so pay the attendant in the morning, if it is Stewart tell him Peter from LadyK in the marina told you and you should get away with £4!

Peter


----------

